# Nice Musky



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Kid caught nice Musky down by our Sons Place. I never really have tried catching any but have had them chasing fish I had on the line.

http://www.news-leader.com/story/sp...en-lands-releases-huge-muskie-kayak/20870513/

big rockpile


----------



## CrossTimbers1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice fish! Congrats to the young man! :thumb:


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice fish!!!!

And caught from a kayak, no less!!!

For some reason I am surprised that there are Muskie in Missouri. I always associated them with more northern latitudes.



TRellis


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

TRellis said:


> Nice fish!!!!
> 
> And caught from a kayak, no less!!!
> 
> ...


 Got them in several Lakes around here. Lot of people don't like them but I think they are COOL. There is another Lake closer to me that have a lot of Muskie.

That is one thing about where I live, have so many here all Summer just because of Trout here.

big rockpile


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Makes one rethink skinny dipping, doesn't it?


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

The fish is nice, I appreciate even more to two young men going out in the slight cold rain to fish, sounds like those two will turn to be great men. way to go guys


----------

